# This is not an easy choice..



## WynoT (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everyone ! First of all I'll would like to say that this seems to be a really nice forum ! I'm new here and also newbies to the 4x4 atv world so I request your help in the choice of a used ATV.

So, I currently selling my Yamaha Banshee and I receive 2 offer in exchange that interest me. The first one is a Kawasaki KVF 360 2003 and the second is a Yamaha Kodiak 400 2001. I was wondering which one would be the best reliable quad in these entry level ATV.

My goal is to have a small reliable atv to work with.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The kodiak is a reliable and tough machine. It would be a great entry level quad for you.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

X2 on the kodiak. - Have an '01 in our group, with just some tires & clutch work it is a very capable machine.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

X3 on the kodiak. Tough machines man


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...of the two do the Yamaha. Go bigger if you can.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yes the kodiak would be the way to go i had one awhile back and it was a tough and reliable machine


----------



## WynoT (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for your reply everyone !! 

Nobody go for the Kawi, is it really a bad machine or the Kodiak is simply just better ?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just don't like the prairie 360. I have a prairie 650 and love it. Don't get me wrong neither one would be a bad choice at all. But for a smaller one I'd take the kodiak. Those things are goats. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i used to have a 360 a while ago and LOVED it......that would be my pick personally as i have also riden yak's ( not owned but i do ride with a few) i MUCH prefer the kawi for feel and performance and is the biggest reason i stuck with kawi and now have a 750 which dont handle anything like that 360....alot more like a tank lol......dam i miss that thing never should have sold it but my buddy needed a quad.....looking for another one for a long time now but you CANNOT FIND THEM USED HERE........that should speak for itself right there... i am actually possibly looking for 2 used 360's one for the wife and one for a spare quad for whoever might wanna come out.......lots of power for a quad that size and very reliable......JMO


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I would get the 360, my grandfather used to have one and I loved it.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have sold twice an bought back 3 times my old 360, its home to stay now


----------



## WynoT (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input. So the kawi is not a bad machine at all... But the yam is more popular as I can see.

My best bet would be to go see the 2 bike and choose the one in better condition


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

WynoT said:


> Thanks for the input. So the kawi is not a bad machine at all... But the yam is more popular as I can see.
> 
> My best bet would be to go see the 2 bike and choose the one in better condition


Exacto. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

WynoT said:


> Thanks for the input. So the kawi is not a bad machine at all... But the yam is more popular as I can see.
> 
> My best bet would be to go see the 2 bike and choose the one in better condition


And which ever is more comfortable to you. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

WynoT said:


> Thanks for the input. So the kawi is not a bad machine at all... But the yam is more popular as I can see.
> 
> My best bet would be to go see the 2 bike and choose the one in better condition


you bet which ever bike you think is better suited to you we all have developed our brand and size preferances in the past (i have a 750 some guys swear up and down 650 is a better machine)......yaks arnt a bad quad.....but you couldnt pay me to own a yamaha quad (mostly because of how bad the grizz sucks) so i personally stick to kawi through and through but you might just be a yamaha guy.....(there are some out there and we wont judge lol) every person you talk to will have a different opinion......only one that matters at the end of the day is yours......


----------



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

I would go with 360 die hard atv


----------



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

they still make the same 360 today no changes that I know of so a four wheeler that is in prodution that long how could you go wronge and it's newer


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

rmax said:


> i have sold twice an bought back 3 times my old 360, its home to stay now


and congrats on getting yours back rmax........wish i could get mine back


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought a prairie 360 new and had it for 4 years with not one problem. The ONLY reason I sold is to go bigger. I would deff look at both and see which is in better shape but I deff loved the prairie. Great handling, tough, go through anything at low speed. Just does not have the top end.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

either way let us know what you get!!!......(if its the yak we will try to keep the ridicule to a minimum.....lmao)


----------



## WynoT (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone !!

My choice tend on the 360. The guy who own the Kawi seems to really take care of his bike, plastic are in nice shape, no bended or cracked parts. Clutch and strap are new. Oil change every season etc.

For the Yam it look like it has a hard life ! Bended and broken bumper and the front/right wheel & arms look like they kiss a tree.. No info on the maintenance.

Considering the two bike are great reliable bike, I think the kawi will be the best bet for me.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

there is always alot of advice on this site i think you will love that 360.....send some pics when you get it......and the good news is alot of brute mods are also applicable to the 360, including belt, clutching etc. and you will find no shortage of info on kawis on here....congrats on the pending bike and joining up on mimb


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Based on that yeah the 360 is a better choice for sure.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely sounds like the 360 is the better of the two in this one. Maintenance is a *HUGE* part of a bike's reliability.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> and congrats on getting yours back rmax........wish i could get mine back


i had sold it to friends who were just getting into 4 wheelers ,an when they decided to go bigger they offered it to me first,the bad thing about it they both went to the 850xp an have had nothing but problems,the little 360 preformed flawless for them.
mods- center 2in snorkles, relocated oil cooler to the rack,85mm weisco 11.5 to 1 piston,6 deg timming key,rmax manual 4wd, 650 prarie front struts an rear nitrogen shock, 2in lift, 28 w/s laws, an mud paddles. pics in my albums


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

rmax said:


> i had sold it to friends who were just getting into 4 wheelers ,an when they decided to go bigger they offered it to me first,the bad thing about it they both went to the 850xp an have had nothing but problems,the little 360 preformed flawless for them.
> mods- center 2in snorkles, relocated oil cooler to the rack,85mm weisco 11.5 to 1 piston,6 deg timming key,rmax manual 4wd, 650 prarie front struts an rear nitrogen shock, 2in lift, 28 w/s laws, an mud paddles. pics in my albums


they are a WICKED quad.....i am looking for used up here because dont really feel like paying new price.......and i literally had to do NOTHING to my last one except fluids.....even to today i think its only gotten a set of brake pads and changed a belt because it wasnt snorkeled got water in the clutch a smoked the belt a bit and didnt want to chance it......definatly what i want for the wife......would be perfect for her lots of jam reliable stable......couldnt ask for a better little bike.......and honestly think i would still take it out from time to time for giggles........at least you got er back and they didnt just get rid of it though.....hope i find another one soon!!!!


----------



## WynoT (Oct 10, 2012)

Dammn the guy sell the kawi the day before I was supposed to go make the exchange


----------



## WynoT (Oct 10, 2012)

I found another KVF360 and I'm gonna do the exchange today 

The bike came with Tatou track and I was wondering if a 360 is enough to handle this kind of track.



Seriously this is a VERY nice forum !!! People here are helpful and concern about helping each other. This is nice !!! It's very different than Banshee forum where people are more concern on bashing each other and telling to every newbies who ask question they are dumbass...

Thanks you all !


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i dont see a problem with running them but honestly myself i would get them off and put tires back on unless you are just hunting dragging something back in deep snow or what have you........not a bad setup but NO GOOD FOR NORMAL RIDING!!! JMO

glad you enjoy the forum as much as the rest of us.......GREAT admin and mods on here they take real good care of the site!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The tracks are made with a low gear ratio, they have built in gear reduction so to speak. So really anything should be able to use them. I would think.


----------

